# Comment réinitialiser ma time capsule?



## medK2 (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir comment réinitialiser ma time capsule càd faire en sorte qu'elles ne contiennent plus aucune données sauvegardées et que les réglages soient par défaut, comme si je venais de l'acheter un peu.

J'ai essayé de faire sauvegarder deux ordis dessus mais elle n'est pas capable de gérer deux sauvegardes en même temps et maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de place, elle ne veut plus sauvegarder le contenu d'aucun des deux ordis.
J'aimerais la remettre à zéro pour sauvegarder un seul ordi.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.


----------



## defre2937 (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

pour supprimer le contenu du disque dur de la time capsule, aller dans utilitaire airport, sélectionner la time capsule puis aller sur Disque, sélectionner le disque dur et faire effacer.

pour les réglages deux solutions soit un clic droit sur la time capsule puis rétablir les réglages par défaut, soit en appuyant avec un objet pointu (un stylo c'est nickel) sur le bouton de réinitialisation à l'arrière de la TC jusque la lumière clignote rapidement pendant plusieurs secondes (la procédure est dans le manuel en ligne http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/time_capsule_sim_dual_band_f.pdf)

bon réglages


----------

